# Hi  - another fresh-faced newbie!



## Littledaddy (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi to you all - decided to join up as a full member to see what's going on!  Started campervaning about 4 years ago after buying a van to transport my motorbike for trackdays but soon realised it gave us access to all sorts of places.  Traded up for a 2004 DIY Renualt master MWB 2 berth conversion.  My self, wife and 3 Jack  Russells (or 2 depending on the weather for the old boy)often go to Anglesey for long w/e's and the odd week in South Wales. I have 2 daughters (8 and 11) who have yet to camp with us (live with the ex) but we hope to get them involved this year.  We love the outdoors, especially the coast, and being self-sufficient for a few days.  Love the freedom....i don't really do rules - as long as it's safe (enough) and doesn't annoy anyone else- then "fill your boots!" as they say..happy camping!
Jase and Linz and "the boys"!


----------



## Makzine (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome


----------



## kernewek (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello and welcome - to the boys too!:dog:


----------



## GinaRon (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the site and happy and safe travelling in 2014 :camper:   :have fun:


----------



## RoyNorth (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello Jase and Linz and the boys.

A warm welcome to the forum.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Happy camping.


----------



## fairytooth (Jan 25, 2014)

:welcome:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jan 25, 2014)

Motorhome and Jack Russells - lovely combination


----------



## Littledaddy (Jan 28, 2014)

*thanks!*

thanks for the warm welcome!!  
Where's everyone planning to go (or gone) for the first outing this year!!?
J


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi, welcome to the forum, have fun.

:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jan 28, 2014)

Presently in Selsey Bill, sea is rough, windy and raining heavy. So we're tucked up warm.

:cheers:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jan 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## wendywo (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi and welcome I am in mid wales...a newbee looking forward to my first meet so look forward to meeting you and the family
and the wales group ... I have only been on here a short while and people have been very helpful and there is so much information to read
Happy camping


----------

